# I Got Her Number!



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I had been talking to this one girl I really like for awhile on Facebook and got up the courage to ask for her number. And you know what she actually gave it to me and asked for mine! So now all I have to do is wait a few days and ask her out.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

you are the man.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you. I'm very proud of myself for actually following through. I set a goal that the third time I talked to her I would ask and I did!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

yup, you's da bomb


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

good job!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Yayyy! Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think it will go really well when I ask her out.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Catching Fire said:


> Thanks everyone. I think it will go really well when I ask her out.


Positive thinking. I like it. Well done, Mr Fire. :clap


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job! And remember, you don't have to wait a few days before calling her!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

deeds14 said:


> Good job! And remember, you don't have to wait a few days before calling her!


Really? I guess thats another way movies/tv lies to you. Maybe I should just call her tommorrow.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Another funny thing is that I gave her my mom's number by mistake because I was nervous. I texted her before anything happened and we had a good laugh about it. She told me she's done that before to lol.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

good stuff and way to stay positive!

I get numbers here and there but they end up useless cause im too scared to call lol


----------



## MrFrenz (May 25, 2009)

Good Job, man. Hope things go as well as they seem to have so far.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice, hope it works out for you man. good luck


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Once again thanks for the support everyone. I'll defiently make a topic about how its goes. Which as of right now will be Sunday afternoon.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! good for you! I am sure Sunday will be fine.
L


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just HAD to share this!










If this is improv, then NPH is a genius.

Hi five bro. :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grats mate, and good luck. Make sure you keep contact


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> I just HAD to share this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was hilarious! I guess Jesus is never wrong. I should wait for three days instead lol.


----------

